# Excelsior Year & Value?



## z-bikes

Mostly I deal with balloon bikes but saw this and was wondering about it's approximate year and value. Bike has original paint and wood wheels. I can't answer questions about it since it's not in my possession yet. Any help appreciated.


----------



## squeedals

1920's? What are they asking for it??? 


Don


----------



## scrubbinrims

Being a Schwinn will help value, association with Excelsior motorcycles will help it, and the reverse paint will definitely help it.
However, condition fair, no tires or accessories isn't a plus.
I cannot say I saw a bike similarly enough sell to say it is worth x, but I would say I would be comfortable at 1K as a buyer give or take.
Chris


----------



## ohdeebee

Not a Schwinn. These were built in Indiana. Here's a previous thread: http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?4679-Excelsiors-made-in-Indiana

And a pic of one that I previously owned and one that Ken may or may not still have that looks quite similar to yours: http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...eens-early-20-s-Excelsior&highlight=excelsior


----------



## chitown

Looks like a Mich City built machine. 1918-1920ish date based on the olive drab paint scheme. The paint is a rare combo but another member had one similar that was posted here a year ago. I'd agree with the 1k approximate value.  Most of that value is based on the original paint which should clean up beautifully.

It's a great example of a late teens excelsior with some neat features (fork, stem


----------



## fordmike65

chitown said:


> Looks like a Mich City built machine. 1918-1920ish date based on the olive drab paint scheme. The paint is a rare combo but another member had one similar that was posted here a year ago. I'd agree with the 1k approximate value.  Most of that value is based on the original paint which should clean up beautifully.
> 
> It's a great example of a late teens excelsior with some neat features (fork, stem




This one?


----------



## z-bikes

The pictures aren't mine and are a little dark so it's hard to see the colors but they are not olive. The main color is cream with a about a ⅜" red stripe outlined by a ¼" light blue, then a black pinstripe. I will be picking it up tomorrow and will try to post better pictures. Thanks for all the input.


----------



## chitown

fordmike65 said:


> This one?




No, this one:


----------



## fordmike65

Oh yeah! Awesome color combo. Love those pins!


----------



## z-bikes

You got it, same color scheme.


----------



## Dan the bike man

There's been some cool old bikes, in cool colors being sold in MI lately! Love the look of yours


----------



## schwinner

its definitely worth more than the 400 the poor guy is asking for it on craigslist


----------



## Robertriley

You can't fault the buyer, great bike!


----------



## dfa242

I absolutely love the color scheme on each of those bikes.


----------



## Torilee88




----------



## Torilee88

Looking for any info on this Bike, the front badge is pretty worn, but on the frame it says Excelsior. We would like to find the proper pedals, and chain size. It was my husband's grandfather's bike. Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------

